# Sprayers plus FH25E



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Took it out to spray today and notice the power would not come on when I cycled it. Did it a few times then it started up. What's getting ready to go out on this thing???

Anyone knows how to fix it??

Thanks


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


>


Seems like I'll be contacting them. Thanks


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Welcome, and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I totally forgot to update this thread. It's was definitely the pump. K41 is the model and it took me about 30 minutes to replace


----------

